# Daisy Finally Gave Birth!!! *~!*~PICS ADDED~*!~*



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 18, 2013)

YAY!!!!!  My first baby!! Daisy (LaManchaxNubian) Finally kidded today!  She gave birth to a beautiful single buck. Unfortunatly I won't be able to keep him as I already have his father on site but its still exciting!! YAY!! 

Now, I will get some pictures up ASAP! But I had a question before I do that. When can I start milking her?!? Her bag seems relativly full, and there is only one baby. I don't want her to get mastits or any "udder" disease if I don't milk her. What do you think?... now wheres that camera


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 18, 2013)

Heres the daddy! Tiberious aka Bambi (Registered Nubian Buck)











Heres the mommy! Daisy!! (LaManchaxNubian Doe)















And for what all you'v been waiting for!!! The BABY BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffygal (Mar 18, 2013)

He is adorable. His sire is handsome too!
congrats


----------



## woodsie (Mar 18, 2013)

How handsome! I would have such a hard time selling him...but his Daddy is quite the looker too!


----------



## nelson castro (Mar 18, 2013)

You can remove the kid from Daisy completely and milk twice daily- as close to 12 hours apart as possible. The advantage of this is that you will get a larger quantity of milk. While some goat breeders prefer this method to be certain that diseases, such as CAE, are not passed from the mothers milk to the kid.However there are still disadvanatage of this method and that is you must be home in the morning and evening at roughly the same time every day. You must either bottle feed the babies (another time commitment) or sell them. If you need to leave your homestead for a few days, you must find someone to milk.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 18, 2013)

nelson castro said:
			
		

> You can remove the kid from Daisy completely and milk twice daily- as close to 12 hours apart as possible. The advantage of this is that you will get a larger quantity of milk. While some goat breeders prefer this method to be certain that diseases, such as CAE, are not passed from the mothers milk to the kid.However there are still disadvanatage of this method and that is you must be home in the morning and evening at roughly the same time every day. You must either bottle feed the babies (another time commitment) or sell them. If you need to leave your homestead for a few days, you must find someone to milk.


Now when you say completly remove the kid what do you mean? I still want the kid to nurse from the mother, however I want to milk her as well. Is an udder full of milk more than enough for one baby? If so, couldn't I milk that out for myself?


----------



## newbiekat (Mar 18, 2013)

How cute!! It looks like he has a heart on his chest??


----------



## treeclimber233 (Mar 18, 2013)

Most people that want to milk and have the mother nurse also simply remove the baby for about 8 hours (usually overnight) and milk her out then put the baby back with her.  Leaving the baby with the mother all the time will not work because the baby will drink ALL the milk.  they don't believe in sharing.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Mar 19, 2013)

Oh my he is cute!! LOVE the ears!!!


----------



## Missy (Mar 19, 2013)

Beautiful little guy! Congrats!


----------



## Plazyfarm (Mar 19, 2013)

Very exciting!  He's adorable!


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for all of the comments everyone! I really wish I could keep him.

If I was to separate them lets say tonight, would I have to worry about the colostrum in the milk when I milk here tomorrow morning?


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 19, 2013)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of the comments everyone! I really wish I could keep him.
> 
> If I was to separate them lets say tonight, would I have to worry about the colostrum in the milk when I milk here tomorrow morning?


I wouldn't separate them for at least 2 weeks, and she will have colostrum for several days.  I wouldn't start milking her for at least 2 weeks and we wait 4 weeks here before we separate them at night.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 19, 2013)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> FarmerBoy24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. But This morning I noticed her milk bag was full. Can one baby drink all the milk from their mom, or do I milk out what he doesn't finish?


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 19, 2013)

he should be able to keep her milked off enough to not cause problems.  You might have to relieve one side or the other at some point, but don't drink the milk for at least a couple weeks.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok great! This morning I noticed that her bag was full, and last night it was tight as well. Thats why I was thinking I have to be the "2nd" kid.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 21, 2013)

If you want to keep her volume up, milk her twice a day.  You can drink the milk after about a week.  She will produce enough milk for her baby and you will get some as well...


----------



## SkyWarrior (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats on the buckling! 

Colostrum is yucky tasting.  


I'd keep him on her 24x7 for the first two weeks and milk her out once a day, saving the colostrum and freezing it.  You can drink the milk after 3 or 4 days (or a week  ) and then when the kid is 2 weeks, put him up at night and milk your girl first thing.


----------



## nelson castro (Mar 25, 2013)

FarmerBoy24 said:
			
		

> nelson castro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, simply remove the baby for about 8 hours (usually overnight) and milk her out then put the baby back with her.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 26, 2013)

So cute! Congrats!


----------



## dhansen (Mar 26, 2013)

I LOVE the brown heart on his chest!


----------



## littlelambx3 (Mar 26, 2013)

You have a beautiful little family! The baby boy is completely gorgeous!


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys! If I can find the time I will try and get some updated pics on the family!


----------



## poorboys (Mar 27, 2013)

congrats, he is of nice coloring, love them ears.


----------

